# What's wrong?



## aimeewhat (Apr 7, 2011)

My chi went to the emergency pet hospital 2 days ago because he had been having blood and mucous in his extremely soft stool. It turned out hebhad colitial enteritis which is where there is an overgrowth of bacteria in his intestines that causes it to swell. He hasn't been eating, but he keeps nibbling on grass. I've been trying to get him to eat but he just won't. I'm going to call my vet later but I was just wanting some input from someone else to ease my mind a bit. Is something else wrong? Or does this sound like he's just recovering from his sickness and his appetite will come back?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I looked it up and it looks like loss of appitite can be a side effect. Did the vet tell you to withhold food to give his bowel a rest? I would try him on a little boiled chicken and boiled rice as it is very bland for an irritated bowel. Start with a few bites and see if he takes it and slowly increase it. I would keep him on it for about 4 days. Has the vet given you medicine for his colitis?


----------



## aimeewhat (Apr 7, 2011)

No he just told me to feed him boiled chicken and rice and that's what I've been doing but he won't eat it. So I tried giving him a spoonful of dog food but he wnt touch it. Yeah, he's on three different meds that ive been giving him exactly when I'm supposed to.


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

oh I'm so sorry. It's so frustrating when you don't know what to do for them.. and they can't talk and tell you whats wrong. Hang in there girl and keep us posted. 

~Trish


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Love and hugs to you and your chibaby I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## aimeewhat (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! Today, he wot even drink. He won't even look at food. I'm hoping he gets to elate least drinking soon


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

You could try puree ing the chicken and rice with some water. and spoon it in small amounts in his mouth. Sometimes but not always just getting them started will get the appetite going. Also try and find an eye dropper for water. right now getting water in him is important!


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

Try stage 1 chicken w/broth baby food. And pedilite. If she won't drink, try offering an ice cube to lick on. Don't want to risk dehydration.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi aimee so sorry to hear your little chih isnt eating or drinking i think the suggestion with the eyedropper for water sounds right your chih needs some water


----------

